# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Развод в семье без детей

## Сергей Федорович

Харе Кришна! С удовольствием смотрю Ваши лекции на БАЛАНС ТВ. Вы подчеркиваете, что развода быть не может. А если в семье много лет нет детей? Часто случается, что только во втором браке рождаются дети.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Жену надо любить и защищать всю свою жизнь, и не важно есть дети или нет, это ни как не сказывается на выполнении своих обязанностей перед женой. Нельзя думать о женщине, как о станке по производству детей. Если дети не рождаются, можно их взять из детдома, можно просто пойти работать воспитателем или учителем и так реализовать свою карму родителя. Но взять и оскорбить жену, за то что у нее нет детей - это довольно серьезное преступление перед женщиной. "Эка патни врата" означает одна жизнь - одна жена. Жену мужчине даёт Бог и он должен выполнить свои обязанности перед Богом по защите этой женщины. В этом мире много чего не получается в семейной жизни, но в этом не только карма жены, в этом так же и карма мужа. Развод - это всегда грех, и искать оправдание своему греху, это одно из самый серьезных осквернений нашего разума.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Благодарю Вас!




> Если дети не рождаются, можно их взять из детдома, можно просто пойти работать воспитателем или учителем и так реализовать свою карму родителя.


А какое отношение вайшнавов к ЭКО (искусственному оплодотворению)?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

У разных вайшнавов может быть разное отношение и это нормально. Лично я считаю, что если мы пользуемся телефонами, компьютерами, самолетами и тп изобретениями, которые решают наши проблемы, пусть и не самым благостным способом, то почему не воспользоваться и ЭКО?

----------

